# Expected Merit For UHS 2016



## Saad iqbal (Jul 28, 2016)

Since the entry test was easy and addition of 800 new seats in medical colleges 
What would be the expected merit of uhs this year
Both for overseas and open merit?
Any clue?


----------



## Attaullah Ahmad (Dec 24, 2015)

UHS Medical Colleges Expected Closing Merit for 2016 – Universal Testing Fourom this link gives u clue about ur question.


----------



## pencilpen123 (Sep 4, 2016)

87% it hink


----------



## Saad iqbal (Jul 28, 2016)

I think it would be 85.9 for open and 84.6 for overseas


----------



## kamran1998 (Sep 9, 2016)

I HAVE 88.37 aggregate for UHS overseas seats on basis of SAT2.What are my chances of admission against uhs overseas seats on 88.37 aggregate.last year closing merit was 84.31


----------



## Saad iqbal (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes u will get selected
This year the merit for overseas would increase by 1 percent so it would be around 84.8


----------



## kamran1998 (Sep 9, 2016)

INSHALLAH.
BRO what do you think how much maximum the merit fir uhs overseas seats can increase.


----------



## Obito (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm really unsure about the overseas seats too. I have an aggregate of 90.427, but idk I'm still really tense. I hope the merit of overseas will be close to that of last year, if it is, Inshallah we'll both get in 

- - - Updated - - -

And to answer your question on how much the merit can increase, I think that because last year there was a tremendous increase in the merit, I hope that it won't deviate much from last year. like jitna hona tha increase hogaya you know?


----------



## kamran1998 (Sep 9, 2016)

you are 120 percent confirmed .you are in medical college.
is ur aggregate on sat basis or mcat basis.


----------



## Obito (Oct 4, 2016)

my aggregate is on SAT 2 basis. Inshallah! and Inshallah you'll get in too! have you gone to apply yet?
and did you give o/a level or matric/fsc?


----------



## Aleeza Mushtaq (Oct 5, 2016)

Seats are not increased they are same


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey, even I am applying on overseas seats as well. These are the open merit seats right?


----------



## Aleeza Mushtaq (Oct 5, 2016)

No they r not open merit seats they are different having different merit


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

yea but like you have to pay just as the open merit ones right?


----------



## Obito (Oct 4, 2016)

yes. the fee is the same as the local open merit seats


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Great. Thanks
Hope to get in. Does anyone know if while collecting your admission form the people there check to make sure all the required documents are there


----------



## Obito (Oct 4, 2016)

yeah. you can ask them to go over the documents


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Phew. That's a relief.


----------



## fazi1234 (Oct 4, 2016)

I have 86.15 as aggregate with SAT 2. What are my chances?


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

I think you'll get in inshaAllah


----------

